# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کامپیوتر رجایی ارزش داره؟

## metikd7820

سلام دوستان کامپیوتر رجایی ارزش تحصیل و خوندن داره؟

----------


## metikd7820

اپپپ

----------

